# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tab for Speak Softly Love (from The Godfather)

## Winfield

Does anyone have the tab for this that they would like to share?  I'm having trouble finding it.

Many thanks.

----------


## RobH

Right Here: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ak-Softly-Love
Rob

----------


## Winfield

Thank so much Rob!

----------


## Austin Bob

This is very similar to the way I learned it, in Gm. Sorry, don't have the TAB, I learned it long ago.


Here are the TablEdit files for it in Bm, along with the waltz.

----------


## Austin Bob

> This is very similar to the way I learned it, in Gm. Sorry, don't have the TAB, I learned it long ago.


Sorry, should be Dm

----------

